# When do you remove your nesting box?



## daniel-delarosa (Jan 14, 2012)

I see alot of posts and web pages that tell you when to put your box in, but non tell when to take it out.  Kits are a little over two weeks old and now they dont stay in the box.  Is it safe to take out now?


----------



## Beekissed (Jan 14, 2012)

When they are very active and don't need the box as much for safety and/or warmth, I remove it.  Otherwise I will have some very messy and wet bedding to change all the time and the babies have less space in the pen in which to move around.  When I observe more babies _out_ of the box than there are _in _the box and they all seem to be using the box for just a place to move around in instead of for snuggling and sleeping, then I get that thing out of the way.


----------



## adorable (Jan 14, 2012)

3 weeks old


----------



## Legacy (Jan 15, 2012)

When my babies start getting out on their own and I am afraid they aren't quite big enough to get back in on their own, I turn the box on it's side. That way they still have a cuddly place that it protected from the weather but they wont be stuck outside the box alone and get cold. Another benefit is that the momma rabbit can jump up on the box to get away from the babies if they are driving her nuts like babies do sometimes.


----------



## oneacrefarm (Jan 16, 2012)

I do what Legacy does if they start getting out early, or i will put a brick at the foot of the outside so they can get back in easier. When most of them are spending most of their time out of the box, I will take it out. This is usually between 2-3 weeks.


----------



## AZ Rabbits (Jan 16, 2012)

Between 2 to 3 weeks. If they are spending most of the time out of the box before 3 weeks, the box is removed. If they still use it at 3 weeks, I kick them out of the box.


----------

